# Cholla Wood Drying



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

This is sorta DIY? I think?

Well, I spent an afternoon in the dreadful Texas countryside armed with a lighter, and got some pieces of cholla. (I would recommend gloves. Or some type of shears.) I had to fight off many tarantulas, horrific flying insect beasts, a rattlesnake and some bunnies. (The bunnies were hands down the worst.) 

Anyway, I have some cactus now, and, uhh... How do I dry it? Do I let it sit outside FOREVER until it becomes just wood? I have some I'm going to plant at home, but I'm kinda.... now what. Has anyone else ever done this? I figured out how to plant it, but, uhh, Is there like, something I have to do so it doesn't just seal itself away and sit there, waiting to exist again?

I've looked it up online, and I keep finding like, candle holders and stuff. Thankyou~


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would assume leave the wood outside. Most people don't collect cholla wood until it's already dried up...

Baking might speed it up, but I'm not sure if that'll damage the wood too badly.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

It may not cooperate for you. :-( Cholla needs to die off slowly, drawing its nutrients back down into the roots. I have cholla in my yard that has taken literally five years to die and start to become wood. It takes freakin' forever for the spines and outer "skin" to fall away, too. If you need some right away, let me know. I can send you some.


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

HighDesert said:


> It may not cooperate for you. :-( Cholla needs to die off slowly, drawing its nutrients back down into the roots. I have cholla in my yard that has taken literally five years to die and start to become wood. It takes freakin' forever for the spines and outer "skin" to fall away, too. If you need some right away, let me know. I can send you some.


Heh, thanks. I actually ended up really busy and planted the cut off parts once they scabbed over. And aww man. I'm gonna be here for years, going outside everyday all, is it dead yet? Nope.  I might end up experimenting on some anyway though.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you gotta find the old dead dried up ones.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

You might try a diy "food dehydrator". 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Inexpensive-Food-Dehydrator-with-Recycled-Parts/
You don't need the electronics it lists if you let the sun do the work.

Basically a wooden box with a glass door in front with racks inserted. Use a hole saw to drill five or six, 1 inch or so holes in the top and bottom. Then set it out in the sun. As the sun beats down on the box the hot air escapes upward drawing dry air in to the bottom. 
It would speed up the process, since you would be basically cooking and drying it at the same time. The smaller you cut the sections, the faster it will go.

Just a thought, i don't know how handy you are or if you have scrap plywood/glass laying around. A box with milk crate shelving would only take an hour or two to make.


----------

